# how did you start?



## Zachry (Nov 14, 2012)

Always wanted to get into it just don't know how.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 14, 2012)

Go with someone who runs dogs.


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep. Go with someone.


----------



## oldways (Nov 14, 2012)

x2 Go with someone, keeping a pack of dogs is a lot of time and money you got to want to do it. Good luck..


----------



## vonnick52 (Nov 16, 2012)

I put an ad on craigslist in the sporting section.  "Will buy beer and gas."  Was out hunting a week later.


----------



## tusker (Nov 20, 2012)

go with someone, pay for half the gas, dont bring any dogs unless they tell you you can! showing up with donuts and beef jerky dont hurt!


----------



## baydog (Nov 20, 2012)

dont do it. it will cost more than you know and you want be able to quit. offer to buy breakfast to the hunters that live around you and go with them.


----------



## Greg45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Found some sign and started chasing


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 26, 2012)

I watched all the good shows past couple years like hogs gone wild and America hoggers then just got some dogs and started going. Not that hard.


----------



## Zachry (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess getting in a club is what I need to do ill have land to run dogs and people to teach me more than what i know


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 11, 2012)

I trained all my dogs from puppies and just go around and find places to hunt


----------



## rivercritter (Dec 22, 2012)

save u some time and get a hound not a cur


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I watched all the good shows past couple years like hogs gone wild and America hoggers then just got some dogs and started going. Not that hard.



 LOL


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 23, 2012)

rivercritter said:


> save u some time and get a hound not a cur



Good advice right there!! Thats what the guys on american hoggers use so it must be the way to go. I would say the more open mouthed the better too that way the hogs will stop quicker when they hear them.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 24, 2012)

You are not right HOGDOG76!


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2012)

bullsprig1100 said:


> You are not right HOGDOG76!



  You ever seen a grown man in a pink float that was  Ahhhh,   Hes alright in my book


----------



## Plazadweller (Dec 24, 2012)

Walked up on about 12 sows a few years ago and I've been killin the mess out of them ever since.  I would much rather not have them, but they are fun to hunt when I'm helpin get rid of them for other people.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> You ever seen a grown man in a pink float that was  Ahhhh,   Hes alright in my book



yall been riding me about that raft for years and i aint changed it...............you think yall would find something new  lol


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Dec 28, 2012)

Go with someone that has hounds that catches hogs with their hounds...going with somebody that knows how to hunt is a big plus..


----------

